# The best coffee in London



## Serhii (1 mo ago)

Hi to all
Where can you get a good coffee in London?


----------



## SMN (1 mo ago)

Hey Serhii, whereabouts London are you based? I can recommend Ozone Coffee Roasters and Omotesando Koffee in Fitzrovia.


----------



## fishislander (1 mo ago)

Too many good coffee in London to mention, here are a few:

Prufrock Coffee on Leather Lane (Square Mile Coffee)
The Association on Creechurch Lane (Square Mile Coffee)
Ozone Coffee on Leonard St (own roastery)
Redemption Coffee, various location (own, first UK prison-based coffee roastery)
WatchHouse, various locations (I love these guys, despite the super-posh interior and packaging, they are happy to chat to you about coffee)
Climpson & Sons, various locations, original Broadway Market (own roastery)
Saint Espresso, various locations (own roastery)
Allpress Espresso, East London (own roastery and i think other cafes around the country use them too)
Flat White, Berwick St in Soho
Bar Italia, Soho (old school italian and people watching)
Monmouth Coffee, various locations (own roastery)
Rosslyn Coffee, various locations in the City
Jolene Coffee, various locations
Kaffeine, Great Titchfield Street, Fitzrovia (magazine and podcast)
%Arabica London, King Street, Covent Garden (japan made its way here at last),
Origin, Shoreditch (own roastery & classes)

I'm sure the list goes on...


----------



## bmolnar (1 mo ago)

E5 Poplar and E5 Hackney has nice coffee as well. Not to mention their pastry. 🤤


----------

